# Timber Rattlesnakes



## Ridge Walker (Sep 3, 2017)

I went out looking for Timber Rattlesnakes yesterday and saw a few. These two never moved.  The one on the bottom is a neonate, born within the last 10 days or so. Not my best photos, there was some grass and spiderweb in the way, but it was a nice day out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2017)

Both of em look like they're ready to cause some pain if you got too close. 

Great pics.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice pics of some pretty snakes. The grass and web just enhance the snakes in their environment.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice shots. I`ve never seen a canebrake down here without centerline down the back.


----------



## Ridge Walker (Sep 3, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice shots. I`ve never seen a canebrake down here without centerline down the back.



I think all the canes I've seen have that centerline, I don't recall any that didn't. These weren't canebrakes though, they were mountain Timbers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 3, 2017)

Ridge Walker said:


> I think all the canes I've seen have that centerline, I don't recall any that didn't. These weren't canebrakes though, they were mountain Timbers.




Oh, I thought it was down this way. Those up that way do have a variety of color variations, more than ours. I`d like to see one of those with the almost olive colored base coat, and one like those two in your avatar.


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 3, 2017)

Nice captures!


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 10, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 10, 2017)

Very cool!


----------



## rip18 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nicely done!


----------



## Ridge Walker (Sep 12, 2017)

Thanks guys, glad you liked the photos!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 12, 2017)

Nice ones! Don't see as many as I used to. And yeah, most of our mountain rattlers don't have the back stripe. You'll see one occasionally with a faint line down its back, but very rarely.


----------

